# First Show of 2012! June 10th



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, I am in a semi- similar situation. Last year I bought my 1.40 jumper in June, so late into show season. I wanted to spend the year maybe doing small shows with her to get the feel of her. But the show barn I was at (amazing barn with minor faults) treated my horse and me like dead beginners, then they did the complete oposite and put me in a class way above my level that I should not have been in so it was a mess. I moved barns in September and have been working hard to stay with my horse when jumping, flatwork and getting to know the horse and working on myself with her. 

So this year I am behind. I wanted this year to be “my year” but its not turning out like because of the lack of training last year. So 2013 has to be my year. I have to work my way up through levels. So no points this year, no ribbons (not the plan but I have done pretty well) and I have to suck it up and push myself. I am doing A shows and Jumper Medal classes and its hard because I have been out of showing for about…. 3 years or so, and before I bought my horse I was off riding for a year due to a serious illness. I love the equitation classes, I think every rider should do them! I have to complete against new people, new shows, new heights, with a new barn and new riders who I don't really know that well and it is nerve racking. I am the newbie in the barn and I seem to be the one who has a complete plan of where I want to be in riding. My coach doesn't know me that well and I don't know them that well so figuring eachother out is hard. I have been reemed out by my coach beacuse I made a joke about my riding in a class and she thought I was serious. So trying to figure out the other riders in the barn, my coach and everyone getting along with the personailitys is proving to be pretty hard. 

My first show this year was at a barn where the barn owner in the past has told me “ I should really consider doing anything else but ride. Don’t take this personally but I don’t really think your mature enough to be at my barn, {enter my name} you are a horrible rider, you have no talent and should stop waiting your parents money on useless horses and stop trying to be something your not” … If you ask me she wasn’t the mature one.. And the girl at the barn was my best friend in the world turned public & highschool bully J She was a complete b***h and her words and actions had major effects on my life, school, emotions and put my self esteem in the mud. I didn’t want to go... but I felt if I didn’t these people would win and I went and got a 2nd in my medal and a 6th and a 5th in the 1.0m jumper. So showing is taking chances even if you don’t want to go you should. 

Next year I want to be at 1.20 with my horse and I can’t do that if I just coast at smaller heights this summer. 

I have to “break away” from the group at the barn so to speak because I don’t want to go to championships this year I want to get as much under my belt this summer as possible. My horse is still semi new to me, only having her for a year so I don’t know everything about her, but I know she knows her job and can save my but if I really need her to. 

Anyway, my ramble is done. You have to keep your focus on what you want. Don’t put too much pressure on yourself, you seem to understand this year may be a training season and that’s great! You will be where you want to be next year. Don’t let anything get in the way of what you want to do. I’m sure you will be just great, I have a few saying about horse shows I will share with you. 

1- Winning is preparation and opportunity 
2- It’s a good show if: You don’t fall off and don’t go off course
3- Its an even better show is everyone and every horse comes home in one piece 


I hope this helps and wasn’t too rambled together. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your story! I'm glad things are turning out well for you and your horse. =) It's nice to know I'm not the only one who's ever been in the same situation. I was with a trainer for awhile who hated my horse and told me he'd be better off as dog food, so I switched barns, then I moved and had to switch barns again. It's not easy.

It's hard because I was showing the A circuit, and doing all the bigger stuff. And doing very well at it! Then 2010 I did no showing, 2011 I did very few shows. I want to get back there, and then move up from where I was, but I know that doesn't happen over night. So this year we're getting things back together, and seeing where we are. I'll take pictures and let every know how it goes. Really it's just trying to get beyond feeling like _I've been here before, I thought we were pasted this._

We're just going to have fun and take things one step at a time. We've already come back from my 2007 injury to do a lot of great things, 2010 was another set back, but we'll get pasted it.


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm glad you're first show is coming up soon! I know the move and everything changing on you was hard, but knowing you and Dallas, I'm sure the both of you will be fine. Dallas knows when the attention is on him and he is usually more than happy to show what he's made of.  You (and Dallas) are at a bit lower of a level than you were, but knowing your persistence, you will get beyond the level you were at. As for you're wondering if you still "got it," believe me when I say you do. Your progress lately has been proof of that. As long as you remember YOUR job to Dallas (regardless of nerves), you will be more than fine.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

It's hard when you are a seasoned rider to start over but I'm sure you will get it back fast, rushing isn't good, even though my situation in a way I'm trying to rush to be ready for next year but that's still a year away and if I'm not ready to do the 1.20 next year then I wont  . Lol, 

I hope more people will post to your thread, it's very hard When you've been out of showing and riding to get back into it and feel the same confidence as you once did in the ring.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you! 

Dallas always seems to pull through for me when I'm having a terrible time. That horse has bailed me out more than I care to share. I'm really excited to get back in the ring with my boy. We're definitely working hard, and my new trainer has helped us make so much progress in a short time. 

Yeah, it's hard to take things slow when you feel like you're behind. But I've accepted that things are going to go as fast or as slow as the will, and we're going to do our best and work hard. That's all we can do.

Oh and my trainer upped the ante a little. Instead of a little open show, we're doing a schooling show put on by a big hunter barn. It's a bit closer to what I'm used to, so I'm happier. But at the same time it's a bit more pressure.


----------

